# Zebra Plecos!



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

This was my Christmas Present this year!!

looks like 14 - 16 of the little buggers!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

mollyb said:


> This was my Christmas Present this year!!
> 
> looks like 14 - 16 of the little buggers!


Beautiful plecos, I had L66 King tiger plecos a few years back, they were quite shy and hardly ever saw them.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

VERY nice ... they don’t look too young either - great. Great way to start a solid breeding project.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Now that's a Christmas present! Stunning plecos. Congrats. So jealous....


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful. Congrats and good luck raising them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

